# KUNMING | Century Center | 167m | 39 fl | U/C



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

*Century Center*
http://km.focus.cn/msgview/5302/177175935.html






















by qs1983









by 张杨杨


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

Could someone please change the height to 188m (43 floors)


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

Completed:


----------

